# Purple Passion Danio



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello!
I've been thinking of getting Celestial Pearl Danios (formerly called Galaxy Rasbora for some reason). I've never seen them at Petco/Petsmart, or my LFS, but there's a local pet store called All Pets Club, and they have their fish inventory online for all four locations in my state. They don't list the Celestial Pearl danios, but they have like 3 different types of danios. One of them is called Purple Passion (Danio Roseus). I've never heard of these, but pictures I've seen are very pretty. If I can't find the Celestial Pearl danios, then I'm thinking of getting a large school of these.
Does anyone have experience with them? Are they as fast and active as zebra danios (I already have 6 of those)? I'll be putting them in a 55 gallon tank. The only thing is that I suspect that my female bettas ate 3 of my neon tetras recently :shock: (I never found the bodies, and they may have been weak/dead already). But anyway, the tetras are pretty slow and they just kind of "la-la" around. But I don't think Danios are a likely target for my bettas because they're so fast. They're smaller than neons but so fast I don't think my bettas will try to eat them. So if the Purple passion danios are fast and active like the zebra danios, I'd like to get some. Anyone have experience with them?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah Purple passions are nice, just as active as their zebra counterparts for the most part. 

I don't have any personal experience with them but you can google youtube videos of them to see how they act and whatnot, I'm sure that will help ^_^


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I went to the store that said on their website that they had them and the weird thing was that they are orange. haha. There were two types of fish in that one tank and they were both orange, so I asked the guy which ones were the purple passion danios, so he pointed out which ones and they are lighter orange with brighter orange iridescence especially on their fins. I'm assuming this is because they haven't fully colored up yet. I was reading about them and I've heard it mentioned a couple of times that they don't really color up fully until you've had them in your own tank for a while.
Also, I was impressed at their size. They're rather large for a danio (though the only danios I've ever seen in person are zebras and leopards). I'm glad the purple passions are larger. I think I will eventually get about 15 of these guys for my 55 gallon. I have to set up my QT tank. In the past I haven't quarantined, but I feel like I'm playing with fire as I get more fish. I definitely don't want to bring in a fish disease that will kill most or all of my 26 fish and 3 shrimp. Then I'd probably also have to break down my whole tank. :shock: So I definitely have to set up my QT tank.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah QT idea is good. Yeah most fish in the stores are pretty pale and stressed out, so they'll definitely color up as they get comfortable and have better living conditions and all. That's just a given ^_^


----------

